# Cold laser light therapy CPT?



## keke74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello, what CPT code would be appropriate for Cold laser light therapy? Would you just apply the unlisted procedure code? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kimmers (Jan 17, 2012)

CMS Manual has code S8498 for low level laser treatment.
S8948 Low-level laser trmt 15 min, code became effective 1-1-2004


----------

